# Pruning



## rob (Feb 24, 2013)

Well it's that time of year again here in Eastern Iowa, pruning season, We did 140 out of 500 this weekend. It is a numbers game, with only the weekend to work on them and need to have all them done by the first of April. I have it down to 20 per hour, that's moving along at a good clip.


----------



## garymc (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, it is. Not much time for standing back and looking from a different angle like I do when pruning.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Have fun pruning.


----------

